

Facebook Events Suck - jasjitsingh85
http://hotspotapp.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/facebook-events-suck/

======
lesiki
Facebook events are fine, it's the writer's FB friends that 'suck'.

~~~
jasjitsingh85
Hey Lesiki. Even if your friends don't 'suck', the fact that its spammy still
makes the platform far less effective. Even if your friends aren't spamming
you, its very likely one of your friends does have friends who do. That person
is less likely to respond to your event invites because they have either
turned off notifications or it gets lost amidst the spam.

